

Increasing traffic to this kind of website? - nicolasiac

ProsNear.me is an online professional directory website where pros from around the world can create their mini web page, listing their services and contact details.
What is the best strategy for making this kind of website known to public?
======
nicolasiac
We have tried facebook and google advertising but so far the results are not
what we were expecting

